# PDF in Photoshop rastern



## BrieHH (16. März 2014)

Guten Tag,
ich bin heute das erste mal hier und falls das Thema in ein anderen Bereich rein gehört dann entschuldige ich mich schon einmal.

Also nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Ich soll in Photoshop ein PDF rastern. Mir sagte man das ich es zuerst in ein Tif oder jpg  mit 300 dpi speichern soll um es dann rastern zu können.

Genau da ist dann mein Problem: "Rastern" ist deaktiv also grau hinterlegt. Was mache ich falsch?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Gruß
Brie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2014)

Hi,
herzlich Willkommen im Forum und nein du bist hier im richtigen Forum.

Was genau meinst du mit „Rastern“? Beschreibe genau was du machen willst.
Nicht das wir aneinander vorbeireden.

Grüße


----------



## SpiceLab (16. März 2014)

Vermutlich ist von Raster und Hilfslinien die Rede.


----------



## BrieHH (16. März 2014)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> herzlich Willkommen im Forum und nein du bist hier im richtigen Forum.
> 
> Was genau meinst du mit „Rastern“? Beschreibe genau was du machen willst.
> ...



Also, Raster-Hilfslinien meine ich nicht.

Unter dem Menue Ebene ist der Befehl "rastern". Dies benötigt man doch soweit wie ich weiß um ein Dokument für den Druck vorzubereiten. Ich kriege es allerdins nicht hin das der Befehl sich aktivieren lässt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2014)

Hallo,
nein da irrst du und genau deshalb habe ich gefragt.
Dieser Befehl ist nur dafür aus einer speziellen Ebene, wie Textebene oder Smartobject eine reine pixeldaten Ebene zu machen ohne PS spezifische Eigenschaften.

Das was du willst kannst du nicht mit PS machen. Dafür sind Belichter beim Drucker bzw. der Druckvorstufe da.
Wenn du eine PDF in PS öffnest verschlechterst du eventuell sogar das Datenmaterial welches dir die PDF, oft vektorbasierende Daten, liefert.

Eine PDF ist, sofern diese entsprechend den Vorgaben der Druckerei erzeugt wurde, schon für den Druck vorbereitet.

Bitte erkundige dich bei deinem Druckdienstleister was du an Daten, und wie diese auszusehen haben liefern sollst.

Grüße


----------



## Another (16. März 2014)

Im Grunde hat Jan vollkommen recht, da sobald du in Photoshop ein PDF öffnest (fragt er dich direkt in welcher Auflösung er es dir darstellen soll) und es speicherst (völlig egal als was für eine Datei), gehen alle Vektorinformationen darin verloren und es ist gerastert. Womit deine Frage sogar schon fast geklärt wäre.



BrieHH hat gesagt.:


> Ich soll in Photoshop ein PDF rastern. Mir sagte man das ich es zuerst in ein Tif oder jpg  mit 300 dpi speichern soll um es dann rastern zu können.



Manche Dienstleister wollen wirklich nur gerastertes Material.

- bspw. wenn die Vektorformen in der Datei so unglaublich komplex sein können, das die eigentliche Datei enorm riesig ist. Bei Datenübertragung zum Server ggf. nur gesplittet verschickt werden, zuviel Aufwand für manch einen darstellt, und ggf. im Endresultat kaum Unterschiede resultieren "könnten"... (A.d.R.: Nein, ich spiegel hier nicht meine Meinung wieder )
- manchmal sind es auch Gründe bzgl. der Unfähigkeit des Angestellten und/oder daraus folgenden falschen Aussagen, nur weil mal der Font oder eine verknüpfte Datei nicht gefunden wurde.

Somit, so oder so, frage nochmal nach, wenn dir der Grund nicht einleuchtend erscheint und dir deine Datei irgendwie wichtig ist.


----------

